# Hello from Poland



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome
My name is Adam, I'm 33 yo and I'm from a small Polish town Nowe Skalmierzyce. 
My grandfather was a railroad man and was close to home to the train station,hill yard and roundhouse with turntable so train was in my life ever since.
My father's friend is a paper modeller, and how I was little I learned to build such models from him.
These two passions led to that I started to build paper models of tanks, aircraft and finally trains.


Follow this link to find my completed models. <
http://www.konradus.com/forum/profile.php?f=1&id=184&zas=3>

Pozdrawiam z Polski
Geetings from Poland
Adam 

ps. my english isn't to good so I use a google translator so You can find some mistaces in my post


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS Adam! Those are some beautiful models you have made! No need to apologize for using a translator. It works quite well.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Adam! I'm sure you will find this site to be a great resource. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank You for the answers. 
I already found the forum a few interesting facts, and built a static paper/wood made model of small train NARROW-GAUGED in 1:20,5 scale consisting of the 0-4-0 Porter locomotive, tender, steam-crane at 4 axial platform and 2 axial caboose. 
I will show You pictures soon because it is still raining and the best pictures to go outside in the sunlight. 
I have question. I also built streamlined german Br-03 steamlokomotive in 1:35 scale (more popular scale in Europe), can I show You this model here in G forum ? 
Pozdrawiam (greetings) Adam


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen some impressive paper models from Eastern Europe, including some commercial models. 

Your BR03 (PKP Pm2?) would be fine to post here also!


----------



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Spule 4 
Markings Pm2 had normal wersion of BR03, but streamlined loco after IIWW in PKP (Polisch National Railways) had markings Pm3. 
My model is in dark red color with german markinks from the end of IIWW. 

You can see some paper made models on the forum: and You find them in galeries ([G] or [Galeria] in the title)



Pozdrawiam 
Adam


----------



## jimclement (May 15, 2011)

Hi Adam,

you may be interested to know that I have built a Polish OL49 and a 4 wheel coach, in 2 1/2 inch scale ( thats 1:16 or thereabouts). I have powered the coach with two electric motors and it's radio controlled. It acts as the power for the loco. It's made from brass. I actually ran it at the Open day parade at Wolsztyn on April 30th..

If you email at [email protected] I'll forward you some pictures.

regards,

Jim


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Adam, 

Witamy! Enjoy the site. 

Jozef


----------

